# ENGINE



## colts18fan (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the biggest engine I could put into a 1998 Nissan Maxima GXE 15'?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

First, can you tell us how deep Daddy's wallet is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

colts18fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what the biggest engine I could put into a 1998 Nissan Maxima GXE 15'?


You can probably install a Nissan 3.5 L (3498 cc) VQ35DE engine without much trouble. Anything larger that's Non-Nissan will be a nightmare to install because the Maxima is front-wheel-drive. However if you're the 1% rich, anything is possible.

Another option is to turbo-charge the existing engine that will give you the "best bang for the buck".


----------

